# New DOC CO1 Civil Service Scores out



## CodeBlue1970 (Feb 4, 2007)

Just received my letter from the last co1 test.

seems like they are getting quicker sending out the scores.


----------



## trel (Jul 13, 2004)

they are trying to get the scores out before the next test is offered so you can sign up again and spend $125 several times a year instead of every two years


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2008)

trel said:


> they are trying to get the scores out before the next test is offered so you can sign up again and spend $125 several times a year instead of every two years


I think it's more a case of desperately needing corrections officers.


----------



## trel (Jul 13, 2004)

There is no doubt about that they have needed them for years, but the last time I took that test I was still recieving cards after 2 more exams had been given...


----------



## MarceloBini (Feb 14, 2008)

What was your score???


----------



## trel (Jul 13, 2004)

That was a few year ago but I think I got an 88.


----------

